# cheapest pound to carve from Roubaix Elite?



## NFields (Jan 9, 2005)

Greetings,

I weighed my Roubaix Elite w/o the wheelset and was happy with the 14 pound figure. Now the biggie, and most important. My stock R540 wheelset adds a whopping 6.4 pounds to the whole shebang! I am working dilgently on my "engine" to the tune of 100 miles per week. (busy father with a 5 year old, school, family, work, etc) What is the cheapest pound to get rid of and the most important? My body weight is already coming down and my average mph is up to 18. Is it the crank or wheelset to replace and reap the biggest benefits? 

Thanks,
NFields


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

I would go with the wheelset as the easy way out. It will lighten the bike and reduce rotational mass, especially out at the rim.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I would say wheelset as well.


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

You can drop at least a pound on the wheelset for $3-400 at oddsandendos. That's what a carbon crank will cost you for *maybe* a 1/4 pound.


----------



## Knut (Jul 24, 2004)

I'll second, third and fourth the wheelset, definately the way to go, especially considering the hoops you're rolling on right now.


----------



## NFields (Jan 9, 2005)

*Sounds unanimous!!! Thanks all.*

no text


----------

